

Ask HN: Python development on MAC - dotpot

I'm just wondering what tools are out there for Python development on mac, 
in best case scenario I would like to have ide, intellisence, autocomplete, 
debug functionality. 
I know about vim and emacs, but I don't know how to even configure those. 
I came from Windows and .NET stuff so it's hard for me to find editor which will +- fulfill my needs.
======
selectnull
Eclipse <http://www.eclipse.org/>

PyCharm <http://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm/>

Those are two options that in my opinion most closely match VisualStudio for
.Net. Having said that, and coming from same backgroud as you do (.net), and
trying to find the same thing you do (except I switched to linux, not mac) I
ended up with Vim.

------
matthewphiong
IMHO, PyCharm is the best IDE you can get for Mac. I went from MacVim to
Textmate to PyCharm and stick with it. BTW, I'm also a former .NET and VS
person.

